# plant profile and aquarium safe?



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

I found these floating plants growing in the minnow bowl outside that I use to put my clippings and extra plants in and soon to be extra MTS.These floating plants are very tiny and bright green with a root growing out about 1/4 inch.If anyone could tell me what they are and if there safe to put in my NPT I would really appreciate it.I also put a picture of my NPT just to flaunt it


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

It looks like duckweed.


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

That was my first thought also but I thought duckweed was bigger...if it is duckweed that would be awesome because no local pet stores around here carry it and I want some, I think ill scoop a little bit up and throw it in, thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yup it's duckweed, the regular kind. You're probably thinking of Giant Duckweed which isn't much bigger but it is bigger than the regular kind. One little thing of duckweed can survive in a filter and then suddenly, PLANTS! lol they're quite invassive but safe for all fish excluding goldfish who will eat them haha

Actually I saw one of my Betta girl's turned vegetarian and ate a few of the duckweeds XD I thought it was rather funny honestly


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank yall very much for clarifying that its duckweed!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea duckweed is TINYYYYY. Way smaller than I thought it would be when I got some lol. I wanna put some in my pond also, but it'll just get sucked into the filter box.


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

Im having that trouble with the duckweed now! I have my filter running because I just set my tank up and the duckweed floats right into the filters flow, im trying to concentrate it in my hornwort until the the duckweed starts to flourish, how long should this take?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

make sure u actually want duckweed before adding. BECAUSE THEY ARE IMMPOSSIBLE TO GET RID OF. sorry for the caps.... but yea.. once u have duckweed, u have it forever.... even if you remove every leave... half a leave will hide somewhere and then a week later.... lots and lots and lots...


its like that cute guy you had a crush on and then realize he is a creep... yea now he'll never go away!


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

I cant compare duckweed to your analogy for im a guy lol but I think ill enjoy my duck weed, I love the way the roots grow into the water amd any extra will go back into the minnow bowl


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Duckweed is great for absorbing ammonia and it's pretty! I think it's good all around. I got my duckweed from a shipment of anacharis plants. There must have been a piece of duckweed in there because one appeared floating one day and now I have tons!

Also, if you have trouble with it being sucked up by the filter, I recommend using the Fluval Pre-filters that fit on the intake of the filter. They're really wonderful because they hold beneficial bacteria and it keeps your betta's fins from getting sucked in and torn up.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I love duckweed myself, not sure why some people think its a "pest" lol. It grows in abundance, which means you'll never have to buy more if you have other tanks. When I get too much in a tank, I just scoop some out with a net and keep it in a bucket outside and let it grow some more lol. All of my tanks have duckweed in them! And if I can figure out a way to block it from getting into my pond filter, my pond will soon too!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

its good for cleaning water.. but it sticks to absolutely everything.... also if you want to scape a tank duckweed is super annoying. lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

They dont get sucked up by the intake but that sounds like a great addition to my tank!the duckweed actually freely floats around the tank and gets tossed around by the output of the filter but there doing fine with the roots stuck into the leaves of my hornwort


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I tend to prefer the bigger floaters like Frog-bit, since I nearly always have my arm in the tank, my duckweed get's rather annoying. Also after a while if it get's too much it will block out the light for the plants underneath. So that's why I don't like it as much is all.

It is cute though, but a pain to remove when you want it to! Especially when you have a mix of duckweed and frog-bit :-(


----------



## bradleyjames77 (Jun 18, 2013)

That does sound kind of annoying beings I always have my hand in my tank also but I think it shall pay off to look at


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I love my duckweed! Finally a plant I cannot kill!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1

Lol.


----------

